
Massage chair company Zubio gets funding to help stressed techies relax - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/04/25/massage-chair-company-zubio-gets-funding-to-help-stressed-techies-relax/
======
terpua
I go fix my car and watch Cary Grant movies to relax. What do you guys do?

